# Purchasing UK trains for US



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

Hello all.
I bought a British model train magazine filled with ads for delightful British model trains. What's the deal on using imported British model trains? Will they work on my US layout? I know the voltage is different over there but once I put a converter on the plug, so that the control box is getting the right voltage, will the trains work? I am particularly interested in building up my n scale collection. 

Thanks


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

yes they will indeed work. There is nothing wrong with them just people in the U.S. prefer to do U.S. prototypes. Since the UK is a place that had/has lots of awesome steam engines I plan on getting some as well.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Some companies like Marklin sell sets with 125 volt transformers for US markets. So their operating voltages are close if not exact. Just find the item specifications and maybe use a translator.


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks guys. This is great information. Cheers!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

with that you need to look carefully at scale. OO is somewhat common to british models. same gauge of rails and will run fine, but will look out of place near other HO stuff.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I'd be careful with those British trains in the US.
I hear they run on the wrong side of the Rails.:laugh::laugh::laugh:
PIP PIP AND CHEERIOO


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

tankist said:


> with that you need to look carefully at scale. OO is somewhat common to british models. same gauge of rails and will run fine, but will look out of place near other HO stuff.


I believe that OO is 1/75 as opposed to HO being 1/87, so the difference would be noticeable.

Greg


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

BraytoChicago said:


> Hello all.
> I bought a British model train magazine filled with ads for delightful British model trains. What's the deal on using imported British model trains? Will they work on my US layout? I know the voltage is different over there but once I put a converter on the plug, so that the control box is getting the right voltage, will the trains work? I am particularly interested in building up my n scale collection.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Bray, 

I've also become fascinated with European model trains. The wide variety of steamers and rolling stock is amazing compared to US stuff.

As long as the locos and rolling stock are HO 2 rail DC, they'll work just fine on your layout. :thumbsup: 

The only oddballs that won't work are the 3 rail AC Marklin style locos and rolling stock. They'll short out your rails because the wheels aren't insulated from the axles.

Greg


----------



## BraytoChicago (Feb 8, 2011)

This is all great information guys. I have seen that OO scale in the British magazine I just bought. I had never heard of it before, but I've only been at this for six months. My current layout is in HO but I live in an apartment, so want to creat an N scale layout next. Have a feeling I'm be blowing some hard earned money on that very soon. I have small diagrams of 18 different layouts on my office wall at work and I'm mulling over what to do next. Cheers.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Okay so OO is indeed smaller than HO but I can not tell the size difference from my OO Mallard to my HO heavy pacific they all look very similar in size and the prototypes were very similar as well. Maybe I just don't have enough OO to tell the difference or maybe becuase OO is strictly reserved for UK models and I do not no of to many if any OO US prototypes so maybe you would not be able to tell in that sense? Now I am sure if you took say an HO F3 a unit and compared iy to an OO F3 a unit there would be a difference but since there aren't that many if any US OO scale items then maybe it just is not worth makeing any fuss over? 

What do you all think?

How many of you who have both an OO and HO engine of the same prototype are out there?

And so all of you know I really do not think it makes a difference OO from HO as all acsessorys are HO and unless your the type of person who takes out a ruler and is actually that strict to measure out and see if its prototypical or not well i think you are taking this hobby a bit to far. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

gc53dfgc said:


> Okay so OO is indeed smaller than HO but I can not tell the size difference from my OO Mallard to my HO heavy pacific they all look very similar in size and the prototypes were very similar as well. Maybe I just don't have enough OO to tell the difference or maybe becuase OO is strictly reserved for UK models and I do not no of to many if any OO US prototypes so maybe you would not be able to tell in that sense? Now I am sure if you took say an HO F3 a unit and compared iy to an OO F3 a unit there would be a difference but since there aren't that many if any US OO scale items then maybe it just is not worth makeing any fuss over?
> 
> What do you all think?


i think that what you have is not OO, since OO is actually larger then HO. 1/76 vs 1/87 . when two models are side by side the difference is striking.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

tankist said:


> i think that what you have is not OO, since OO is actually larger then HO. 1/76 vs 1/87 . when two models are side by side the difference is striking.


believe me this is a true OO scale Hornby Live Steam engine (The Mallard)

and I have loads of US HO scale steam engines and Deisel engines.


----------

